# Power Steering Problems



## woodturner (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi
I am new to this group. I could use some help with a power steering problem. The symptoms are:

When I first start the pickup the steering wheel will turn easily (i.e. normal). After about one minute it becomes extremely stiff unless I am moving. So far I have done the following:

Changed the power steering pump. It was definitely bad.
Bled the system (i think). I turned the wheels back and forth about 10 times.
The belt is good and it is tight enough
The fluid levels in the reservoir are good.

Any suggestions would be very helpful 

Thank you

Woodturner


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Year of Frontier?


----------



## woodturner (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry about that. It is a 2002


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any of the hose's leaking? how about the rack? any noises?


----------



## woodturner (Jun 28, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> any of the hose's leaking? how about the rack? any noises?


I don't think I have any leaking hoses. The fluid level in the reservoir is not going down. I don't hear any noises from the rack. I plan on checking all of those things again when I get off work today.


----------



## Colt (Jul 26, 2013)

Would like to know the issue. I have a similar issue on my 2001

Bob


----------



## kevinwscott (Dec 2, 2009)

Out of desperation I took the power steering pump back to Advance Auto Parts and told them it was not working right. They replaced it at no cost. The new one works great.


----------

